# My Broccoli salad stir-fry



## sarah (Dec 14, 2010)

Made this tonight,its my own creation,it turned out to be a very very delicious tasting and interesting salad,plus it looked so colorful and pretty.Me n DH r trying to eat right these days,so we just had it for dinner and he went crazy over it...

BROCCOLI ,CHICKEN AND NUT SALAD KUM STIR-FRY:

Stir fried chopped up chicken breast chunks(about 1-1/2 to 2 cups)in very little oil and a pinch of salt and ground black pepper each and a dash of vinegar.Took them out of the pan when browned a little.Stir fried about 4 cups of broccoli florets in about 2 tbs of vegetable oil on high for a couple of minutes,in the same pan without washing it.Stir fried about 1 cup of carrot chunks after i took out the broccoli.Mixed it all when cooled a little bit in a big salad bowl,adding about 3/4 cup of plumped up golden raisins and some diced white cheddar.at the end i sprinkled about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of dry-roasted almond halves over the top.

DRESSING:

Well honestly u dont really need a dressing with this salad,it was sooo yummy on its own.But i made it anyway and we tried some with the dressing,more without it,it was delish both ways.
Just mixed up about a cup of mayo with a dash of white vinegar and a couple tea spoons of mustard,a pinch of salt and a tsp sugar.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## sarah (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's a photo...


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 14, 2010)

That's a salad I'm going to clip & try.  Thanks for sharing, Sarah.

Only thing is I'm still trying to like the addition of raisins (and other sweet touches) in salads.  Got to get with the program, but old habits die hard.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 14, 2010)

Since I'm not fond of raisins in salads, I'd try mandarin orange slices.

Very pretty salad BTW.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 14, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Since I'm not fond of raisins in salads, I'd try mandarin orange slices.
> 
> Very pretty salad BTW.


 
Thanks,  Z.  Maybe I can ease into it that way and learn some new tricks (new to me).  With regard to putting flavors together, I'm pretty sure I would not like some of the combinations the TV gourmet chefs eat on shows like "Chopped."


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 14, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks,  Z.  Maybe I can ease into it that way and learn some new tricks (new to me).  With regard to putting flavors together, I'm pretty sure I would not like some of the combinations the TV gourmet chefs eat on shows like "Chopped."



You're welcome.  Orange is often paired with chicken so I bet it would be really good.

Can't say I watch competition cooking shows, except for cakes, candies and pumpkins.  The others like Iron Chef and Chopped use weird ingredients and the contestants are so stressed, I just don't enjoy them.   I like the individual chefs, but only watch if they are making something I'm interested in.


----------



## sarah (Dec 15, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> That's a salad I'm going to clip & try.  Thanks for sharing, Sarah.
> 
> Only thing is I'm still trying to like the addition of raisins (and other sweet touches) in salads.  Got to get with the program, but old habits die hard.


 You can totally exclude raisins if u dont like em,add another nut or more cheese instead...me and DH love raisins though..


----------



## sarah (Dec 15, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Since I'm not fond of raisins in salads, I'd try mandarin orange slices.
> 
> Very pretty salad BTW.



Thanks Zhizara! and mandarin orange slices sound like a nice option...


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 15, 2010)

sarah said:


> Thanks Zhizara! and mandarin orange slices sound like a nice option...



We build some nice recipes with each other.  I love DC.


----------

